

Show HN: NBA All-star Battle on Twitter in realtime at TwiThinks - 0xfd
http://twithinks.mit.edu/allstar

======
yiweizhao2009
I like how the page is neat and pretty. The real time counting and new tweets
constantly refreshing on the page are very cool as well. I think the part
where you show a U.S. state map can use some improvement in terms of clarity.

~~~
0xfd
thanks and would love to listen to your opinion.

